# chi seat belt



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

My little Dragonlilly loves the car, but I need to secure her safely. Any advice? What has worked for you? She is 7-8 pounds, but people always say she looks 'tiny.' (even peope who have dogs the same weight.) I saw this booster seat with restraints- does that work well? I kind of did not like the floating aspect of it.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

How about something like this


----------



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a good looking one, but I think she'd be ticked not being able to see out. Do you have personal experience with it?

I was hoping for advice based on 'been there, done that'


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I do have one similar but in a xs size as the small was to big. I place her bed also in the car on long drives. I will admit it does restrict movement but its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of us use car seats. The most popular ones are probably the snoozer lookout seats. We use the K&H booster seat. I prefer the look and material of it. However, ANY way that you restrain your dog in the car is better than not at all.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I don*t drive so I don*t have any good advice...when we take a taxi or drive with friends he is all over the car, looking out the window and not relaxing at all hehe..even if I bring his bag.. If I drove myself I would get on of those high seats for him, tall enough to look out without standing..or a little crate, only way he would lay still is if he is locked up hehe..


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a seatbelt, but Epic has a Sleepypod. She loves it more than life. She is the same size as your pup.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

If you decide to use a seatbelt (with or without a booster seat) make sure it is crash tested. Most are not and will fail in a crash. After watching some of the videos of dog seatbelt crash testing I decided that the safest way for my dogs to ride in a car is in a crate that is properly secured in the car.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I like to use a crate for mine when we go on long trips. Unfortunately, Candi gets really carsick in a crate. She is fine out of the crate. I get carsick myself if I am not the one driving, so I know how awful that feels. Just wish they made a doggy Dramamine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If its more than a mile or two my chi's go in a hard plastic crate. If just a turn to the vet, then they travel in a ferret's soft sided carrier. Both are buckled in. Better safe than sorry.

I had a crazy driver pull in front of me, trying to get to an exit, at 55 mph. I slammed on the brakes, and my little chi flew to the front, but thankfully was not hurt. Just shaken up, both of us!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have used one by Solvit 
Solvit Products

been using it for about 4 yrs now...


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

jan896 said:


> I have used one by Solvit
> Solvit Products
> 
> been using it for about 4 yrs now...


I used to have that one. It was good for making them stay put. They also can see real well in it. However, the clips that attach to the collars and the ones that strap it to the car seat are pretty flimsy. I wouldn't trust it in a crash. 

Edit* from the Solvit user guide "The Pet Booster Seat is not intended as a safety device."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

